# Uid & Gid



## phelibre (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Pour simplifier les connexions nfs avec des machines linux avoir les mêmes UIS & GID de chaque côté est plus simple ... mais sous OsX je ne trouve pas mon utilisateur en /etc/passwd ! 
Comment connaitre UID & GID d'un utilisateur sous OsX ?


----------



## maousse (16 Janvier 2007)

avec netinfo manager dans le dossier /Applications/Utilities


----------

